# What would you guys do?



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

Long story short my husband had to take two weeks off from doing any work due to an unexpected equipment issue. He called his two RVM's and everyone was great about it. All his work was reassigned for that time. 

As soon as he was set he called the two companies and let them know he was good to go. He was flooded with work great no issues with that.

I was helping him this past weekend and we noticed a scary trend. Every single property that one particular contractor did was broken into and all the copper was cut out. Also, at some of them, personals were stolen like a very nice bedroom set, two wood stoves, washer/dryer, fridge, a pool table, and a lawnmower. 

There were 23 properties in total that this contractor did while my husband was out and they were in CT and MA. 

So was this a coincidence or is this guy or his crew just a bunch of thieves?

I mean some of theses properties my husband has been doing for over a year and there was never an issue. Noone else had gone to those properties before this. 

Oh and he did call from site for each property that had an issue. Doing grass cuts you don't have to go in the property, but when my husband saw broken windows and doors he called and they asked him to do a visual and if he saw something missing to take a picture. He didn't have to do a full PCR on them. 

Yes this have been bothering me personally so what would you guys do?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

make sure my liability insurance is paid up. Someone will pay and guess who was there last.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds like it is too strong to be a coincidence. Breaking windows and doors makes it look like local burglers. Yes, you absolutely have to report it. You have to protect yourself. If you wait until they discover it outside of you, then they will hang you on a hook. Aside of that, I doubt they will go after anyone else as they cannot prove anything, and if the crew is new, may not even have insurance yet.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*He did everything he was supposed to do.*

It's up to the bank, police, and the insurance companies now.


----------



## Cherrysacs (Feb 19, 2014)

Only thing you can do is report to client, and always photo proof your findings. As the contractor its your job to secure the properties and only worry about yourself. Some other advice always be prepared to defend yourself as well, hope for the best but prepare for the worst.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

Just to clarify when I said report I ment report the contractor that was last there to the RVM.

My husband called from site for each property and informed them of the issues. The client was notified and he was asked to file police reports for each property. 

Funny we just got an e-mail asking to check on 4 other properties when my husband goes out to do the re-cuts there. When we looked at the history of the properties low and behold guess who was the last one there. 
I think the RVM is putting two and two together. Especially since there are other properties that were done by a different contractor during those two weeks and those were fine when my husband just winterized them.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

We had the same issue once a few years ago. I was able to determine that all of a certain group of houses had been TOed by the same vendor because they were all missing all appliances, even the water heater, range hood and garbage disposals. 

The broker visited the next few properties the day before they they were assigned to said contractor and photo documented every item. Then they returned the day after the TO and low and behold everything was gone. 

Not sure of the final outcome, but they were busted and fired at the least.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

During my time of doing P&P not a single of the nationals I was working for cared in the slightest about vandalism.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BPWY said:


> During my time of doing P&P not a single of the nationals I was working for cared in the slightest about vandalism.


Same here. But I did discover that they will pay you to paint over graffiti with giant penises in it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> During my time of doing P&P not a single of the nationals I was working for cared in the slightest about vandalism.



What they do now is have you meet an officer out there and try to turn it in to insurance. They LOVE it when a property gets vandalized.


----------

